# prednisone and lupron



## blessingsandprayers (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi I was just diagnosed with late onset adrenal hyperplasia. I will be doing IVF cycle and they want to put me on prednisone and lupron . how fast do these drugs take to start to take affect and knock down my testosterone levels and dheas levels.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi blessingsand prayers,

Sorry I forgot I hadn't replied to your question, just discovered it again scanning through the board   

Prednisone gets to therapeutic levels pretty quickly and will start to regulate your system within a day or so, lupron takes a bit longer 2-4 weeks to knock testosterone levels down.

Hope this helps? Your clinic should be able to expalin exactly what they are prescribing them for and what to expect so do speak to them for advice.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

